# Ft. Pickens pier



## supatooma15 (Mar 6, 2009)

Does anyone have a clue when we are going to be able to drive to pier?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Some reports say the road is supposed to be completed by the end of May.


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

I called the Park Service this week and they said "end of April" for the road opening. Knowing govenment contracts and those actions somewhat; I would bet on the end of May, maybe.

I would like to get out there and camp and fish the area before the weather gets too hot but the only ways in now are road (ride with a certified contractor) or on one of the apporved water taxis if you have no boat.


----------



## lureslinger (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm looking forward to fishing off the shore at Fort Pickens. It gives us shorebound anglers access to deep water in the pass area. I had a lot of fun out there pre-Ivan.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds good! I'll surely fish down there.


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

fishing, camping , pickens is great


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

The fishing was smokin at pickens back in the day! I can't wait to get back out there. Heard April for opening.


----------



## supatooma15 (Mar 6, 2009)

It will be one great day when that road opens.


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

I want to take my girls camping out there this yearvia my boat before the heat sets in. 

Can anybody give me a heads-up on what thelaws are regarding campfires in federal parks? I want to haul some wood over when we go but I want to make sure it's legal. I know it's pretty common on the other side of the pass around Ft. Mcraebut I wasn't sure about Pickens.

Thanks


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

The Sheephead should be on fire out there right now. Last year this time, I could eaisly catch a limit in a day. man those things are good eating.


----------

